# Different shapes of paws?



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So, we just got our second GSD. The first has long and narrow toes/paws. They're big as is he, but still long. The new one, while difficult to tell for sure as she is only 7mo, has short but fat cat like paws. Her dad was also this way. 

So whats the difference, besides shape? Any pros or cons to either? Thx for the help. 
Mark


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

From the AKC standard:
*The feet are short, compact with toes well arched, pads thick and firm, nails short and dark*


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Tight feet, like found in your second dog, will hold up to a lifetime of work better than the weaker feet of your first dog.


----------

